# Neue Workstation 2021



## JanP (8 April 2021)

Hallo SPS-Forum,

ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer neuen Workstation und wollte mich mal erkundigen was eure Erfahrungen zu dem Thema sind.
Mein aktueller DELL Rechner ist aus 2013 und wurde immer mal wieder etwas aufgerüstet, aktuell verfügt er über folgende Hardware:
-CPU: Intel Core i5-4670
-Ram: 16gb DDR3
-GPU: AMD HD8490
-Monitor: 1x 24" & 1x 23" FHD

Folgende Programme nutze ich täglich:
-EPLAN P8 2.6 - 2.9 SP1
-WSCAD Suite X
-TIA V13 - V16
-Office
-Lexware
-DWG Viewer

Da wir hier im Hause nur Rechner von DELL einsetzen habe ich mich mal umgesehen und folgendes Modell rausgesucht:
-Modell: Dell Precision 3640 Tower
-CPU: Intel i7-10700
-Ram: 32gb DDR4
-GPU: Nvidia Quadro P2200 5GB
-HDD: NVMe SSD 512GB (mehr Speicher würde ich aus Kostengründen selber aufrüsten)

Außerdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen, bin mir jedoch was das Thema 4k angeht unsicher wie gut die Skalierung in 
EPLAN etc funktioniert. Gibt es dort erfahrungen? 

Freue mich schon auf eure Tipps und Erfahrungen! ROFLMAO


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2021)

Das Thema Skalierung ist nach wievor ein Ärgernis.
Hohe Auflösungen bzw. die Skalierung von Schrift und Icons werden nicht von allen Programmen gleich gut unterstützt.
Die alten TIA-Versionen zicken da auch. 
Auf einem stationären Rechner bekommt man es aber schon hin.
Bei einem Notebook mit wechselnder Konfiguration (Büro, Homeoffice, Mobil) ist es nervig.


----------

